# Hulu Plus



## happyjoe001 (Mar 1, 2012)

LandscapeModHuluPlus.apk, Installed it works great!!! Got the "apk" from www.droid-life.com, downloaded then when to downloads installed it. May have to turn-off security. I can now watch Hulu, Movies!!


----------



## segadc (Oct 16, 2011)

That's been around for a while. Was thinking that was the new tablet version (modified of course).


----------

